# Trips available



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

Well its that time of the year again , weather is gorgeous and the winds are dying down ! Fishing this year is gonna be great on our newly powered 42' betram , ac cabin , head , fighting chair and all the best electronics money can buy ! Very curtious and smart deckhand who will work hard for u and your party . Check our website below and call Captain Mark Greer to book a fishing trip u wont forget!

Capt Mark 
832 443 1909

WWW.A1DEEPSEACHARTERS.COM


----------

